# Never Ending Story - Play along



## Shipwreck

On another site I frequented, about 2 years back, there was a thread with a story.

Basically, someone starts it off, and then each member adds 1 sentence, or a few sentences. And, it just keeps going on...

Lets see how it comes along here :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Here we go:

------------------

*The guy was excited... He had just made his first purchase at the gun store. He arrived home, to gaze at his new handgun. As he placed the box on the table and opened it up, he looked at his brand new...*


----------



## jwkimber45

...HK USP .45...


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

While he loved the gun and couldn't wait to try it out, he was disappointed when he thought about the fact that he had only purchased 25 hi cap mags for it. It would hardly be enough for...


----------



## 2400

his first trip to "The Mall" to meet up with the rest of ....


----------



## P97

2400 said:


> his first trip to "The Mall" to meet up with the rest of ....


us gun addicts who love to go out to the range and shoot.


----------



## 2400

At the same time across town, Mike, Jeni and Sally were planning to.........


----------



## Destro

Go to all the stores and buy up all the .45 ammo, because they were starting a militia in North Texas.....


----------



## 2400

The group at the mall thinking they were tacticle ninjas felt left out because........


----------



## jwkimber45

...they didn't have pimpin' assult gear like the MJS Malitia did. So they decided to...


----------



## 2400

hop into their Honda's and race off to....


----------



## scooter

Washington DC for a quick..


----------



## jwkimber45

..talk with Sarah Brady.


----------



## 2400

after the MJS militia finished buying 45 ammo. Jeni made several encripted calls on their satellite phone. They then headed off to a secret........


----------



## jwkimber45

..hidaway, where thay ran into Jack Bauer.


----------



## Shipwreck

JAck gave the guy another 50 mags for his HK, and took him on a tour of CTU, where they met...


----------



## jwkimber45

..nina myers. She 'killed' Jack until next season. Our hero escaped to..


----------



## 2400

a nearby hidden helipad where he..........


----------



## Thor

called for an immediate Evac and was airlifted out to a safe house located in.......


----------



## Shipwreck

Tokyo. On his way to the safehouse, he noticed tons of cute, Japanese ladies. He decided to skip the safehouse, and go meet some babes at...


----------



## Thor

Roppongi Square. While he was there, he met up with the ladies, did his thing and on his way to the safehouse, he met......


----------



## Shipwreck

the Incredible Hulk, who was mean and green. He pulled out his HK and tried to shoot the Hulk, but that just made the Hulk angry, and he...


----------



## Charlie

...ran like hell but bumped into 2400.......


----------



## scooter

Foot note at bottom of page:
This MAY start sounding like a porn story if discretion is not used


----------



## Guest

Charlie said:


> ...ran like hell but bumped into 2400.......


and then 2400 showed off a picture of Maser with a ma duece loaded with a 1,000 round belt and....


----------



## jwkimber45

...our hero laughed his ass off at the silly sight. Soon thereafter in the safehouse, the phone rang..


----------



## Charlie

and it was cliffy, they went to cliffy's house, then they...........


----------



## Shipwreck

... had the hulk bust thru the wall... He was back. He had tracked our hero to the house. He was pissed, and even greener. Our hero ran like hell out the back door, but he tripped and fell over a...


----------



## scooter

a sleeping wookie that shouldnt have .........


----------



## P97

scooter said:


> a sleeping wookie that shouldnt have .........


gotten drunk and fell down in the alley, but .......


----------



## Shipwreck

he did... Our hero got back up and continued to run. After several blocks he escaped. It was time to contact someone for help. So, he found an Internet Cafe and logged online. He came to Handgunforum.net, and posted a message asking for...


----------



## scooter

Room service but was totally confused by.........


----------



## Shipwreck

the new colors on the website - The orange in the Hexcell skin at Handgunforum.net plunged him into seizures. After an hour, he woke up, and ran out of the Internet cafe. He decided to leave Japan, and he flew to...


----------



## DennyCrane

West Albuquerque, where he went to visit his...


----------



## 223HollowPoint

Dog. The one being he could trust. He took off his collar and gave him a scratch behind the ear. They then jogged together to . .


----------



## 2400

a meeting with the MJS Militia. During the meeting the phone rang. It was..........


----------



## Shipwreck

his gun dealer. His Jennings handgun came in! He had waited months for it. He hopped into the car, drove across a few states, and made it to the gun store before it closed. He paid for the gun, and then went to his favorite 24 hour gun range. Unfortunately, when he loaded the gun and fired it for the first time, it...


----------



## 2400

fell apart. Somethings never change he thought. I should have....


----------



## Shipwreck

...paid the extra .50 cents for a Bryco. "Damn, my luck," he thought...

He borrowed a broom and dustpan and swept up the parts to his gun. After disposing of them, he remembered that the restraunt next door was still open. He walked up to the waitress, and asked to be seated in the....


----------



## Maximo

seat next to the restroom and asked for a Milanta he took the milanta and..


----------



## 2400

farted. The waitress......


----------



## Maximo

said was that a fart or did you shart


----------



## Shipwreck

Right at that point, he woke up. He looked towards his night stand and saw that his precious Jennings was still in 1 piece afterall. He got out of bed and turned on the television. The news was just beginning a story on...


----------



## gene

*play along*

news is we may have to turn our guns in what can i do wth mine..........


----------



## MissouriMule

so he slipped his precious Jennings into his waist band and started to . . .


----------



## Shipwreck

write to his congressman and the Governor. He then remembered that his Governor was the Goverator himself. So, he also asked for an autograph while he complained about the current political situation.

He signed the letter, "love and kisses", and sealed the envelope. He took a stroll down to the postal box at the end of his street. On his walk back home, he noticed he was being followed. And old woman was watching him, and she was driving behind him in a...


----------



## MissouriMule

Hummer. But, upon looking more closely, he realized it was Ahnold himself, poorly disguised as Martina Navratilova ...


----------



## Bob Wright

.........and up ahead, Harry Carey stepped down out of the saddle, grasping his big Winchester as he did so. He eyed..........

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck

several more armed guys behind Carey. Our hero decided to jump into the Governator's car, before the armed posse could get to him. Ahnold was surprised to see him get into the hummer. But, he promised the Governator his Jennings pistol if he got out alive. The Hummer roared to life, and drove over Carey. They then turned the corner and drove East...


----------



## Destro

All the way to New York where the "Govenator" was set to speak at the UN gun ban meeting, when they arrived they met up with.....


----------



## 2400

the Mall Ninjas. Unfortunatly the MJ's didn't have real guns. All they had was an attitude and some airsoft guns. It was time for.......


----------



## scooter

a nap.after their nap they decided to....


----------



## js

...take a pee break! But there was a sudden...KaBoom!!! Knowing that lives were at stake, our hero decided to hold his pee for a later time and decided to...


----------



## scooter

watch the jihadist that had just blew himself up(without hurting anyone else) fall back to earth in tiny pieces,with a grin on his face he turned and..........


----------



## js

...peed 

But then, out of no where.......a


----------



## scooter

a bird,a plane no ....its........


----------



## 2400

herd of camels thundered by. Followed by 10,000 screaming...


----------



## scooter

Valley girls. It would seem that leonardo dicaprio had just.............


----------



## -gunut-

...Gone back to Growing Pains!...


----------



## Shipwreck

SInce he was in New York, he and the governator went to the UN, to complain about their policies. They got held up by security because of the Jennings pistol. The Governator convinced the security guard that it was a paper weight, and they were eventually let thru... As they walked down the hall, they passed a...


----------



## 2400

A couple making out in a darkened side hallway. It was Hillary and Janet Reno! The two women immediatly...


----------



## Shipwreck

...ran up to the Governator and asked for parts in his next movie. Ahnold agree to cast them as two bad guys, and then he and our hero hopped into the elevator. On their way to the top floor to explain their dissatisfaction w/ UN Policy, the elevator stopped and the lights went out....


----------



## MissouriMule

Ahnold immediately reached into the darkness and grinned as his fingers found . . .


----------



## 2400

HAIR GEL. It had to be...


----------



## MissouriMule

Charlie...


----------



## Shipwreck

...left in the elevator by Janet Reno. Ahnold took advantage of the darkness and used the hair gel to fix his hair, which had been a mess all day. He then said "I'll be back," and he opened the top hatch of the elevator and climbed up. 10 minutes went by, and the elevator finally started to move.

When the elevator reached the top, the doors opened. Ahnold said, "I told you I'd be back." 

The pair then marched to Kofi Annin's main office. The secretary jumped in front of them and said...


----------



## DennyCrane

... you can't enter there. The UN President is having a meeting with Doctor Ruth...


----------



## 2400

about getting "in touch" with himself


----------



## 2400

meanwhile Charlie snuck out of the elevator. He looked around and seeing that for the moment he was undetected, decided to


----------



## Shipwreck

...grab the hair gel container from Ahnold... Charlie thought to himself, "Damn that Governator... He didn't even know about the microfilm inside of the container."

Before Ahnold and our hero could react, Charlie ran away with the hair gel and dove out of the window... 50 stories up...

As Ahnold and our hero ran to the window, they heard Charlie laughing maniacally as his parachute opened.

Ahnold told the UN secretary he would be back, and then he and our hero ran back to the elevator... Ahnold knew he had to get that hair gel back... It was his favorite brand... 

Our hero and Ahnold, went back down to the lobby as quick as they could and ran out onto the street. They looked up and cursed when they saw...


----------



## 2400

him cut his chute away and slide through the door of his personal helicopter. Charlie gave them the #1 sign as they flew away towards


----------



## Shipwreck

"Damn him," Ahnold thought! 

He then reached for our hero's Jennings, and emptied the clip at the helicoptre. Smoke started to billow out of the rear of the copter and it started to edge downwar. The copter went out of site behind a tall building, however...


----------



## 2400

at that very moment the Mall Ninjas were speeding by


----------



## MissouriMule

heading towards the wreckage of the downed helo and Charlie...


----------



## Shipwreck

... Ahnold handed back the Jennings to our hero, and said, "Wow, what a gun."

The pair then hopped back into the hummer and drove off after the ninjas. After a few minutes, he caught up to the mall ninjas and saw the smoke of the crashed helicopted off in the distance. 

Before Ahnold could react, however, the mall ninjas threw some scented smoke bombs at the hummer, and one flew into the vehicle...

"Boy those guys are evil," thought Ahnold as the inside of the Hummer filled up with the scent of...


----------



## 2400

Lavender which din't mix at all with the aftershave Charlie had on. As he started to heave


----------



## MissouriMule

he leaned out the window, narrowly missing a street sign with his head as he blew orange chunks all over the side of Ahnold's shiny new ride...


----------



## Shipwreck

...a potpourri smoke bomb... "Those guys are so, so evil," thought the Governator. "I will inflict much bodily pain on them," said Ahnold.... "In my state, we would pound you like a girly man," he screamed...


----------



## 2400

Hearing that the Mall Ninjas smiled and started towards Ahnold


----------



## Shipwreck

Ahnold stopped his Hummer on a dime, and jumped out of his vehicle as the mall ninjas approached. He grabbed one by the neck, and smashed his face onto the puke covered Hummer door. "this is your fault," he screamed... Then he proceeded to mop off the truck's side. 

Our hero proceeded to shoot his jennings pistol at the mall ninjas. Seeing they were overpowered by a Jennings, the hopped back in their vehicle and fled, leaving their comrade behind...


----------



## MissouriMule

while beginning to frantically search for a Red Ryder BB gun to combat the awsome power of the precious Jennings...


----------



## Shipwreck

... After he wiped the puke off his Hummer with the unconscious mall ninja, he discarded him on the ground like a old ragdoll. He then told our hero to get back into the vehicle. The pair drove to the downed Hummer, and made their through the smoke and wreckage.

Charlie was gone... But he left a note... It was written in pink crayon, and it said...


----------



## 2400

Amf


----------



## MissouriMule

...but the note was written on the back of a business card. Turning it over, our hero sees that the card says, "The Candy Store - We love you long time." 

"A clue!", he exclaims...


----------



## Shipwreck

Ahnold and our hero immediately headed towards that place of business. Along the way, the Governator proceeded to drive over small compact cars, all the while cursing to himself about the foreign vehicles... "May my grandmother spit upon your Kia," he yelled!

After 15 minutes, they pulled up to The Candy Store, and they saw Charlie running into the front door.

Ahnold told our hero, "it's time to get serious. Get your Jennings out!." Ahnold then opened the center console and pulled out his Bryco Deluxe 2000 pistol out. He loaded it, and off our two heroes went thru the front door...


----------



## js

both quickly realizing......"Damn, there's alot of hotties in this place - maybe we should take a little break first?" But, as soon as the thought crossed both of their minds, there was an outburst of....


----------



## DennyCrane

three hotties near the corner - they screamed. At the same time, a delivery person was pushed to the ground, and thousands of Skittles candies flew everywhere...


----------



## Destro

As the Hulk burst in! Green and mean looking to crush our hero....


----------



## Shipwreck

...our hero threw some green skittles at the hulk, and this confused the Hulk greatly. 

"Taste a rainbow" repeated over and over in the Hulk's head, but he didn't know what it REALLY meant.

Our hero and the Governator used that opportunity to run after Charlie. As they rounded the corner, however, they were stopped cold by what they saw next...


----------



## 2400

it was The Mule in a lime green bikini. They just stood there in awe. Meanwhile Charlie was hauling ass out the


----------



## scooter

Michael moore nekkid. As their stomachs turned violently they.....


----------



## Shipwreck

2400 said:


> it was The Mule in a lime green bikini. They just stood there in awe. Meanwhile Charlie was hauling ass out the


...back door... Ahnold pulled our hero behind him as he puked... They managed to get our the back door just as the Hulk smashed The Mule in half...

Charlie hailed a cab and told the driver, "take me to Maser's house. I have a score to settle with him... I'll get him for insulting The Never Ending Story..."


----------



## 2400

I'm going to take his pellet gun and shove it


----------



## Shipwreck

Ahnold threw a tracking device on the rear of the cab, and ran to his special edition Hummer with our hero right behind him. They tracked Charlie all the way across the country, back to Maser's house.

Upon entering the California State Line, Ahnold took a deep breath and said, "I am home." His arms doubled in size at the same time.

EVeryone pulled up at Maser's front yard at the same time... As Charlie said, "I'm gonna get you," Maser opened up his front door and started shooting his petllet gun at...


----------



## 2400

Charlie who just laughed. Ahnold and Charlie were surprised by how small maser was. They grabbed him and


----------



## DennyCrane

back inside the house...


----------



## Shipwreck

While Charlie was distracted, Ahnold grabbed him by the throat and asked where the tube of hairgel was at. Charlie grudgely gave it to him as our hero waved his jennings in the air. 

At that moment, The front door slammed open, and it was the Hulk, with The Mule behind him... The Mule told everyone to watch out for her boyfriend...


----------



## MissouriMule

who spied the opened package on Maser's coffee table and proceeded to peer inside. Grabbing the enclosed big rubber bottle with a hose attached to it, he says, "Bring me dat punk wit the pellet gun . . . "


----------



## Charlie

and someone steals blanketsleeper's blanket and he is beside himself, so.....


----------



## 2400

he and Maser go back into the closet and shut the door


----------



## MissouriMule

but not before grabbing the rubber thing with the hose....


----------



## Shipwreck

at that point, the Hulk grabbed Blanketsleeper and ate him in 1 bite. Ahnold used the distraction to grab the hair gel from Charlie and run back to his Hummer. Our hero quickly followed behind...


----------



## Charlie

wipeing him out.............


----------



## DennyCrane

Shipwreck was never "in" the story, so back to the action....

Ahnold takes our hero to the capital, and gives him an award for having the Best Jennings Pistol of All Time!


----------



## Charlie

Somebody's messin' with their EDIT......not fair!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissouriMule

who?


----------



## js

sorry, had to do the unthinkable...

Had to de-troll the area......

as you were.......

*"Ahnold takes our hero to the capital, and gives him an award for having the Best Jennings Pistol of All Time!"*


----------



## MissouriMule

js said:


> sorry, had to do the unthinkable...
> 
> Had to de-troll the area......


Thank you!

[Shippie poo, please feel free to delete this message]


----------



## 2400

MissouriMule said:


> Thank you!
> 
> [Shippie poo, please feel free to delete this message]


Too late, Shippie poo???:smt044 :smt044


----------



## MissouriMule

Shipwreck said:


> at that point, the Hulk grabbed Blanketsleeper and ate him in 1 bite. Ahnold used the distraction to grab the hair gel from Charlie and run back to his Hummer. Our hero quickly followed behind...


and while jumping into the Hummer shouts to Ahnold, "Hit it, Dude!"

Ahnold jams hhis foot on the go pedal and ....


----------



## jwkimber45

...the Hummer dies!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck

... "Damn ethonol," yelled Ahnold... "I told the state representatives to vote against that stuff!!! Da girly men..."

Our hero sees a Yugo driving by, so Ahnold stands in front of the car while our hero pulls the driver out. Both guys hop into the Yugo, and the Governator tells him to head towards...


----------



## MissouriMule

the headquarters of the Democratic National Committee on Capitol Street. 

Jack mashes the pedal to the metal and several seconds later, the Yugo zooms away with the MJS Militia (now led by Maser) on its tail in their ....


----------



## jwkimber45

...vespa scooters, pelet guns strapped to their waists. "We got 'em now!!!" Yells Maser as....


----------



## MissouriMule

Ted Kennedy wobbles into the street from a nearby bar, right into the path of . . .


----------



## Shipwreck

... an old lady w/ a walking cane. Ahnold see's this, and yells for the old woman to run him down... 

After a short duration, they pull up to the DNC, and see Maser's group right behind them... They run inside and ask to see...


----------



## Thor

Howard Dean & Dianne Feinstein. They wanted to ask Howard why he acts all crazy and why he isn't practicing medicine as a good Doctor should and corner Dianne about the fact that she has a carry permit and ask her why she wants the REST of America disarmed.


----------



## 223HollowPoint

But before the Democrats can answer, Jack looks to his right and sees Bob Wright, Jack's dog, Harry Carey, his horse, the hulk and his mule friend taking aim at his head. To his left he sees that annoying kid with the pellet gun, and his parents and little brother. "only one thing to do." he thinks. So he . . . .


----------



## DennyCrane

...grabs the pellet gun from maser and breaks it over his knee... Everyone stops what they are doing and applauds...

The Hulk says: Me no angry anymore...


----------



## 2400

me really pissed now. The Hulk turned, grabbed Ahnold but the face and


----------



## jwkimber45

threw him at maser, crushing him like bug. At the sight of this Jack...


----------



## Shipwreck

.... Yelled, "AHNOLD, are U okay!?!?"

Ahnold moaned, "damn, that kid had another pellet gun I think... I got a gun stuck in my butt!"

Jack then threw some more skittles at The Hulk to disorientate him, and he grabbed Ahnold and they ran...

Before they got down the hall, however, the evil mind control waves that get broadcast throughout the halls of the DNC started to take over. They got week, and could barely run...


----------



## jwkimber45

...so they walked to...


----------



## Shipwreck

..the stairway, and managed toe scape. Immediately upon leaving the building, they felt better. Although, they still had to fight the urge to join the ACLU...

Ahnold pulled the pellet gun out of his butt and told Jack, "We needa get out of here before the Hulk comes back."

The pair then ran around the corner to escape...


----------



## 223HollowPoint

getting a sunburn. While in the shade, Jack and Arnold are attacked by mall ninjas wearing that sinister girl scout disguise, hurtling chocolate chip cookies in typical ninja fashion. Jack gets hit in the . . .


----------



## Bob Wright

shoulder while pondering the "toe scape." But, with more pressing matters, he runs into the ice cream shop..

Bob Wright


----------



## MissouriMule

where he spies 2400 behind the counter, elbow deep in . . .


----------



## js

gummy bears................jesus christ, they were everywhere...but these weren't just any gummy bears, they were...


----------



## MissouriMule

psychedelic acid gummy bears . . .


----------



## scooter

wearing thong underwear...


----------



## Thor

They grabbed the gummi bears and solicited the Dems to devour them. The Dems felt......


----------



## jwkimber45

.like they were on another planet...


----------



## Bob Wright

but, from the deep dark depths of their imaginations, there came the realization that, should they maintain their present unabashed show of

Bob Wright


----------



## MissouriMule

peace, love and all other sorts of warmth and fuzziness towards ....


----------



## jwkimber45

..hot chicks in bikinis.


----------



## Bob Wright

They would lose their concentration on the job before them, which was...


----------



## scooter

A double pepperoni pizza with anchovies an mushrooms..........


----------



## 223HollowPoint

EVeryone calmly sat down and ate the pizza, when Denny Crane appeared and said, "Hello, I'm Denny Crane. Everyone close your eyes and I'll solve the problem." All closed their eyes. Denny pulled out his pistol and . . . . .


----------



## Shipwreck

...shot Ahnold, and grabbed the hair gel. He ran down the street, laughing all the way, and then hopped into a waiting helicopter...


----------



## DennyCrane

where he had 12 babes in the back, all for him. He flew to his underground bunker, and turned on the news. Ahnold's sudden demise was on CNN, and our hero was being interviewed on Larry King. He said...


----------



## scooter

Aaahll be baaaach and.........


----------



## DennyCrane

our guy suddenly wakes up! Wow, it was a dream! He then reaches under his pillow and finds 2 Jennings pistolas!! He is shocked...


----------



## Shipwreck

He then turns on the tv and finds out that Ahrnold had just been shot, and a large green beast had been seen by many witnesses... Was it a dream?


----------



## scooter

or were those the wrong kinda mushrooms he ate lastnite...


----------

